# How big of drill press stroke is needed?



## muddyriverfarmer (Oct 27, 2012)

I had been contemplating getting press or drill with lath but I need a drill press in my shop anyways and my old craftsman is hard to find jaws and parts for. My question is how long of a stroke will be big enough for drilling most blanks? 

Jon Anderson


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 27, 2012)

2 1/2" will cover most pen styles.  If it is in your budget, however, I would opt for one with 3+" stroke.

That said, you CAN drill deeper than the stroke by placing riser blocks under the blank after drill as deep as you can go.  It is just very time consuming and tedious.


----------



## plantman (Oct 27, 2012)

Jon; If you have a Menards in your area, take a look at the largest bench top drill press thay have. At around $200 it drills 3"s tilts left and right, has a built in lite, fence and miter, is very heavy, and comes with 2 laser lights that put a cross hair on your blank for centering. I don't remember if it had electronic speed control or belt, or if the motor was 1/2 or 3/4hp. Looked like a good deal for all around use at a decent price.   Jim S


----------



## Wildman (Oct 28, 2012)

You need to decide if looking for bench top or floor model and how much want to pay for a drill press.  I drill a lot of things on my drill press other than pen blanks so my wants may differ from yours.

Plenty, less than $100 bench top models around with 2 ½” or less spindle stroke.  Plenty of floor models with 2 ½” spindle stroke costing several hundred dollars around. If want new drill press with 3 1/8” to 4” spindle stroke going to pay more. 

Have to shop around for specs you want or think you need. Whether you pay $1 or several $100 quality, can be hit or miss.  So in store purchase good op if need to swap or get refund. 

Shop PORTER-CABLE 8-Amp 12-Speed Drill Press at Lowes.com

16 Speed Heavy Duty Floor Drill Press
Bench Drill Press - 16 Speed

Plenty of reviews at both sites on three models listed. Lumberjocks has a review on Menards drill press. 

Before Harbor freight opened a store in my town friend bought bench top model similar to current 38142 model. Not sure what HF store he bought it at buy been using it for last six or eight years. His bench top drill press has red handles.


----------



## John Den (Oct 28, 2012)

A couple of Christmases ago I said to my wife "Is it OK if I get a drill as a present to myself."

"Course its OK" she said "Go ahead"

All was well 'til the Low Loader Lorry arrived and delivered the Floor Standing, 80mm(3" +), Radial Drill.

"I thought you meant something you held in your hand" she said after recovering.

I've never regretted upgrading from the small bench model I still have (but never use).
Big is better IMHO!
Regards,
John


----------



## anectine (Oct 29, 2012)

I found a steele city 16" floor model with a 6" stroke on clearence at woodcraft last year.  I LOVE this press!  I have never came close to stalling it like the old hand me down I had.  Did change the included keyed 5/8 chuck with a keyless 5/8 chuck.  I paid $500 for it.


----------



## muddyriverfarmer (Nov 5, 2012)

After doing some research and pricing at all the big box local stores I decided on the Porter Cable 12 speed floor model with a 4" stroke the Wildman suggested.  While it may be larger than I need for drilling blanks, I most certainly will use it for everything else in my shop!  A word of caution to anyone buying something big such as this from a store like Lowes, always check the price online.  I paid 329 in the store and got home that night to look up reviews online and low and behold it was 299 online price!  I called the manager the next day and they issued me a refund making it a really reasonably priced press considering all that it has to offer!


----------



## Wildman (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds like a great drill press, best of luck with it.


----------

